# A Sketch For A New Symphony



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes, it's just in it's just a sketch. I'm starting to think about how I fully realize the symphony. Any feedback? Anything you liked?


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

your sketches seem very Italian for me,, it reminded me of Albinoni

for me it's too linear to be called modern and too simple to be called classical. I didn't get it sorry


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Some nice melodies, but I don't enjoy how much it starts and stops.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Captain - He just wrote several different sketches. They're not connected to each other. IOW, the pauses between each sketch is not intended to be part of the actual flow. But it brings up a very important point; namely asking people to listen to sketches is a bad idea. Only a teacher should contend with such a thing. IOW, posting such here is a waste.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Captain - He just wrote several different sketches. They're not connected to each other. IOW, the pauses between each sketch is not intended to be part of the actual flow. But it brings up a very important point; namely asking people to listen to sketches is a bad idea. Only a teacher should contend with such a thing. IOW, posting such here is a waste.


Thanks for the information Vasks.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

It seems that I hear a continue after each part ... inside me ...


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I think it's understandable to seek some kind of feedback on sketches / fragments / snippets of ideas for a symphony.

As a neo-classical symphony, from what I could hear (and it's badly distorted - watch your levels) it sounds like it could be turned into something interesting in that vein. I don't know in the end how distinct it would sound from many extant symphonies from the classical era.


----------

